# Forgotten Chassis - Atlas Midget



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

During my about search about who was first and who followed i stumbled over the Atlas Midget chassis. In my opinion an amazing and groundbreaking chassis which has been unfairly neglected.
It might be fragile and possible hard to tune but i think it is the first inline to melt chassis and motor in to one and predates the g+ and tycos. May be it was a kind of inspiration to them. In addition it is very small and lends itself perfectly to low and not to wide bodies. I know the Tjet does the same but that is an pan motor. 
Maybe with a bit of development it would have been a really good chassisbut at it is wrong company and the devolopment got a more in the direction of pure speed and larger scale.

Just my five cents.

Mario


----------



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

Do you have any photos Mario? Never heard of it and sounds really interesting. If you could show it alongside say a G Plus chassis for scale that would be cool.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Did somebody say pictures?*

For your viewing pleasure:



















Check out the weights at the front AND rear of the Atlas body. Also, there are no screws holding it on... the little tab at each end of the chassis has a wider part that indexes into the receivers at the ends of the body. And yes, I am aware that the AFX and TycoPro chassis are ugly and trashed. They were just what I grabbed for size reference because they were right there. 



















and this is just thrown in because I never saw this Singapore sticker before:










--rick


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Lots going on in that Tyco wiring.


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

That Atlas is a neat peace of history. Thanks for the pictures. 

Dave


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Oh rick, you do have one of everything  
Thanks for the pix and comparo.... your slot cave is like a Museum, I gotta come back some time


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

Hey Rick,

thanks for the comparo. That shows how really small it is. 

Gratefull

Mario


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow, that lil chassis is cool!! Neat comparo Rick! By the way, I didn't forget your PM reply. I really don't have much I can trade... I'll probably have to do it the paypal way. When I can finish up a car or two I'll shoot you another PM.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I actually have 2 of them, but neither works. Both have cracked rear axle gears that no longer hold tight to the axle. The one in the pics I can't even get to turn over. The other one, which has the same body but in gray, has a running motor, but since the gear is hosed, I don't know how it drives...

oh hey SCM, no prob... :wave:

--rick


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

Have look out for Faller gears. As Faller axles are only 1.3mm rimm them open and they should fit neatly.

Mario


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

Mario and Rick, thanks for drawing attention to this little guy. New to me.

They may well have been ahead of their time in incorporating the motor into the chassis and I'm not ware of another inline chassis with the comm setup to the rear (although I'm sure there would be others).

Unfortunately I can't post the pic here but if you look at the lone Atlas chassis in the ID section at modelmotorist.com you'll find all sorts of magic going on. It's not the same as the chassis in Rick's photos but similar. The exploded diagram in particular is just brilliant. If anyone knows more about the chassis in the link I'd be very interested to hear & see pics if available. What stands out to me:

- The way the rear shoe hangers fold around the side of the chassis to then directly incorporate adjustable brush barrels. Makes a strong argument for the electrical benefits of a rear comm arrangement I'd think.

- The hybrid can motor/chassis mounted motor. 

- The brush barrel arrangement shown in the exploded diagram is not like anything I've seen. If I'm not mistaken the spring has a very small coil at one end and a larger coil at the other which sits outside the barrel. The brush slips inside the spring and is pulled against the comm rather than pushed from behind. Was this reliable?

Thanks for any further info guys.

Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Check out the big boy armature bushings.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

When you get one that runs, they FLY. Way ahead of their time.


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi Michael,
Faller utilized the same kind of springs in their can Engines Never had any problems with them.

Mario


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I have seen a few of them and most of them had broken chassis mounting tabs. I broke a set myself. I don't know if it was the design or brittle material, but the body slot tabs broke REAL easy.

Marty
Marysville, OH
Marty & Doc in the morning
WQTT 1270
http://qt1270.com/


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi Michael,
the one pictured in the modelmotorist.com site is the Atlas standard chassis which is very similar the Marx and Lionel and Earliest Faller one. All of them have the commuter in the rear.
For details of the Midget you hav eto look here:
http://slotmonsters.com/atlas-slot-cars-ho-132-124-chassis-instructions.ashx

Mario


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks for all the additional information Mario. Wow, what I would give to have been born 20 years earlier. Such cool toys and so far ahead of their time. Hmmm, perhaps their timing was perfect and we've just gone backwards since......... :freak:

Mario or anyone else, the 4th slide on the slotmonsters site shows the Atlas "Snap" motor with what looks to be a five pole armature. Was that just artistic licence or did they actually come that way?

Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I have some Atlas cars with a 5-pole arm. When they run, they're great, but based on my admittedly limited experience, I believe they are more fragile than a typical 3-pole motor...

--rick


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

Opened an Atlas engine here is the pic. It has a five pole arm. One learns something new every day.

Mario


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

"Holy armature overload Batman!"

Wow, that's a pretty busy looking armature to be sure! Imagine trying to wind that little sucker! Thanks for the pic and info guys. Any idea of the performance of a five pole arm? Higher revving or more torque perhaps.. or just another way to roll the dice? Sorry for all the questions but the more I look at the Atlas designs the more I like 'em. Thanks.

Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

I still trying to figure out who produced for Atlas as they were mainly a trading company than a manufacturing one.

May guess Japan probably Marusan although the bodies look lees goofy than Marusan's. Anyway at the time this kind couldn't have been built for a price elsewhere than Asia.

Mario


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

foxkilo said:


> I still trying to figure out who produced for Atlas as they were mainly a trading company than a manufacturing one.
> 
> May guess Japan probably Marusan although the bodies look lees goofy than Marusan's. Anyway at the time this kind couldn't have been built for a price elsewhere than Asia.
> 
> Mario


 Atlas was very well known for their HO trains before getting into slot cars.



Marty
Marysville, OH
Marty & Doc in the morning
WQTT 1270
http://qt1270.com/


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

And HO trains still use a 5 pole as their preferred armature. I think the main benefit is smoother power at low speeds, but that's just a guess.


----------



## SouthLyonBen (Mar 14, 2012)

slotcarman12078 said:


> And HO trains still use a 5 pole as their preferred armature. I think the main benefit is smoother power at low speeds, but that's just a guess.


That's what I understand too, maybe the thought at Atlas was that by using a 5 pole arm the chassis would be better for more sort of Model Roadway activities than just flat out racing.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Not sure when Atlas got into the mix, but Aurora (Playcraft originally which is why they were scaled closer to British OO ) and then TYCO in '63 were designed with choo choos in mind. It wasn't until kids started making them go faster that the whole racing thing took off. That's why the RR Xings, Junction Turnoffs and the like were so popular. I wish I could go back in time knowing even half of what I know now. I completely missed the whole T Jet thing, and didn't know what a slot car was until AFX. Why it never occurred to me to put the slots on the train table is another mystery. I had a 4 X 16 table loaded with train stuff. The slots were a short lived whole 'nuther world. Darn snap lok track made sure of that!!


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi slotcarman,

you don't even know what you are missed out on.

E.g Faller had a huge array of parts to combine the thing with railroads starting with xings, turn-offs in single or double form, traffic lights, lotsa buildings and little parts like curbs or traffic signs and going up to sets were drive the cars onto train carriages and loading container from trucks to trains. And this was done by a remote controled crane and not in a toy like fashion as Tyco did. Mind you I like the Highway one stuff. I will show a few things on Faller tread.

Her I have a link for another system same scale but different way to operate.
http://www.minicmotorways.org.uk/


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

SCM, your story is all too familiar to me and I didn't even have the railway gear. While I'd love to have been into it earlier than I was, I'm eternally grateful that Santa bought us our original set. Little did they know that some 30 years later.................

Mario, thanks for the continued updates and information. I can't get enough of it. As time permits, I hope you keep it up.

Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

You got that right Mario. I would have gone crazy if I had known about Faller!! All that cool track, and no way to get my hands on it. The double turn outs and angled RR Xings are constantly on my mind. I still want to try my hand at making them myself some day out of Tomy track and track goop. I had no idea Minic had such a huge assortment!! WOW!!!


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

Just to wet your appetite or holding smack in front of an addict:











This ones are those who can't get enough of winter


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I think I'll be dreaming in German tonight!!  Sadly, my mega huge layout requires a mega lottery win to be anything more than a mega daydream. Faller track would certainly make it easier to do. The second winter scene is so cool! 

I have so much planned if it ever happens. Kind of like Miniature Wunderland but with slots instead of the Faller Road System. Wireless controllers. The ability to run the cars manually or have them run automated. Day and night time running. Each season can be run independently or run the whole set up. Trains incorporated into the whole layout. Winter scene will feature snow, fiber optic Christmas lights on all the houses. Lit up Christmas trees inside and outside of the houses. The fall scene can feature trick or treaters, lit up pumpkins, "leaves" on the ground, etc. Spring flowers and Summer crops on the farms. The list goes on and on... Ah, come on Lottery Gods!! Smile on me for once!!!


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

I only occasionally go to eBay Slot Cars these days, but when I do I'll often try to get the Atlas Midget-powered cars on the cheap, and usually get outbid. Now half the guys on this board will be bidding the prices up even higher. Thanks a lot, Marcus.  Sigh.

Well, since I've been largely unsuccessful anyway, and the group is coming to a belated appreciation of the little Atlas cars, I'll go ahead and share this info:

Joe Bodnarchuk, AKA Mr. Atlas, AKA Mr. Coney, is an Atlas expert and collector, and has a great deal of Atlas info on his site(s); it's just a bit difficult finding it sometimes.

Here's his page on the *Midget Chassis*, with photos and diagrams. Under the timeline are links to his pages on the other Atlas chassis.

And here are Mr. Coney's *Midget Chassis and Motor Parts* for sale (not _*all*_ of them at hair-raising "Mr. Coney markup" prices).

Hope this can help somebody. :wave:

-- D
Who may just try for some TycoPros while everybody's scrambling for the Atlas Midgets.
.


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks D for the links.

It did away with some misconceptions i had regarding the Atlas chassis.
Always thought there were two midget types but in fact what iregarded as the first Midget was in realitas the slimline which although as slim as teh midget still kept the gear assembley with an idler gear to keep the hight low. Where as the Midget set the axle position back and got away with the gears toreduce length and turned to worm drive. Big problem with the small wheels is that the engine hight is larger than the diameter of the wheels. Therefore a crown wheel assembly was out of the question as the armature axle has to be inline with the rear axle. Utilizing a drive train with an idler shaft the engine needs only to raised slightly and can therefore maintain its low profile. But what is saved in height is gained in length as one has to make room for the idler shaft. A worm drive needs more space between the two axles as there is gear and worm drive. Means raising the whole engine and losingthe low profile. Atlas overcame the problem partly by tilting the engine forward (clearly to be seen by the tilted position of the magnets).

What leave me puzzled on mr. Cooneys site is that I do not see a difference between the Slimline and the panther XX chassis. To make matters worse Mr. C says that the later Zinger chassis are mod of the Panther XX ones. But to me it looks like a standard chassis with a worm drive alas simplyfied to save production costs. Away with the idler shaft, away went the five pole arm, the screw-in brush holders and the pickup springs.

But in my opinion the midget was neat little package specially when you compare the Porsche and the Lola to the Aurora counterparts. They look much more like the real thing. I would like to have try fitting the Midget with the first versions of Fallers 904 and the GTO which were real small compared to their later ones. I will drop pics for comparison later on to show what I mean. Until then.

Mario


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

Looks like an old train motor


foxkilo said:


> Opened an Atlas engine here is the pic. It has a five pole arm. One learns something new every day.
> 
> Mario


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

Layout wise yes but imho to small for a normal H0/00 size loco.

Mario


----------

